# Special exhibition "Elvis' BMW 507: at the BMW Museum



## catman550 (May 2, 2014)

That is a priceless car. Mt god would I love to own that!

cjn


----------



## BestCS (Jun 30, 2009)

What a mess! I hope they've got an engine for it? Well they can stuff a small block Chevy in it!


----------



## bodycustom1 (Aug 26, 2010)

man I love this car!!!!
awesome lines wonder if top is removeable??


----------



## Rick D (Jul 15, 2014)

Car was way ahead of its time in the looks dept.. I can only imagine the heads it turned seeing it go down the road..


----------



## Violet23 (Jul 30, 2014)

Well yes it has nice lines but if your significant other brought that thing home as a a surprise, what would you do?!


----------



## Antistres (Sep 18, 2013)

I will love to restore it for free !!!


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app with my stupid iPhone 5s


----------

